# My SR9c has developed trigger fails to reset problem



## acepilot

Had my 9c at the range yesterday and was getting 2 or 3 triggers failing to reset after a shot from a fully loaded 10 round magazine. It never used to do that and I'm using the same type ammo as before. Could this be a cleaning issue in the trigger group or maybe needs more lube there? Ideas? Or should I just call Ruger?


----------



## RK3369

Well, I guess I'd try giving it a good cleaning first. If that doesn't help, I guess it's then time to call Ruger. Haven't heard of that being a common problem on these, but who knows. Good Luck.


----------



## acepilot

RK3369 said:


> Well, I guess I'd try giving it a good cleaning first. If that doesn't help, I guess it's then time to call Ruger. Haven't heard of that being a common problem on these, but who knows. Good Luck.


Actually, there are quite a few cases of this happening to others, but most seem to get them fixed by sending them off to Ruger. A few report that Ruger advised them that they believe it to be a break-in issue and indeed, some folks seem to have the problem resolve itself by running another 50 to 100 rounds through it as Ruger advised them. I'm not sure if I would have the warm fuzzy feeling if it "fixed itself" to be able to trust it 99.9% for everyday carry. My main concern is safety. A few people mentioned that it is a dangerous situation since (they claim) when this failure occurs, the round being chambered is actually being pushed into the chamber by the striker, which they say could cause the round to go off. If true, I'm not sure I would like that! I don't know how all the pieces work in the trigger assembly to be able to say, one way or the other.


----------



## DWARREN123

Call Ruger ASAP. Not a good situation.


----------



## acepilot

Here's another thing I'm wondering about on this problem...

Problem: My Ruger SR9c has developed failures of the trigger to reset between shots on the last two range trips. I called Ruger and they asked me about the ammo I was using. I've always run Federal Premium, 115gr, FMJ in this gun. It's never caused this problem until recently. Total rounds through this gun are about 375. The spent round before the failure ejected just fine and I think the next round chambered fine, but I can't swear to that since I racked the slide to try to reset the trigger. Maybe that's NOT the correct thing to do? Now that I think about it, when I racked the slide, a round did NOT eject out as I would have expected it to, so maybe the round did not get stripped from the magazine?

Question: What is the order of operations in a shot cycle? What actually is supposed to cause the trigger to reset? I kind of wish Ruger had a slow motion animation or something that shows how these things work. 

Is it really possible for some sort of ammo problem to cause this issue? Ruger suggested I try a different brand of ammo and if the problem persists, to call them back and send it in to them.


----------



## acepilot

I found this video with an animation in it showing several complete cycles and maybe this will help others understand how it all works...

I've had several suggestions from another list to give it a good cleaning, which I did. Haven't shot it yet, but will report back with the results. I did notice some powder residue on the end of the trigger bar on the trigger end area and I sprayed Gun Scrubber in there and took a toothbrush to it. I also made sure to spray it between the bar and the side of the frame and I put a small drop of oil between the bar and frame. That may help or make it worse...maybe the oil will attract more powder residue and gum it up even more. If this doesn't solve it, I will clean it again and NOT oil that again and retry...

Locked Breech & Blowback Overview in Handguns - YouTube


----------



## RK3369

I don't think they were hinting at that as the problem, but it could be. I'd be more interested in the powder load of the ammo you were shooting. I've had situations with some of the 380's I own that won't cycle certain types of ammo very well, resulting in a lot of failures to feed. I've just avoided using that ammo in the 380 caliber. PPU in 380 tended to be a problem for me with failures to feed, and I attribute it mostly to a low powder charge not completely cycling the slide to reset everything. I've had others tell me that they have not had a problem with it, and I understand and acknowledge that it may all be just that particular gun. For me, the best ammo in my 380's has been Remington. However, on the other hand, I've shot a lot of it in the 9mm guns I own and one brand of them doesn't like Remington. Supposedly they have hard primers (if you listen to what the manufacturer of the gun that doesn't like it will tell you) and you end up with light strikes using that round. I have had that happen with that particular gun, so I just avoid using Remington in it. But for the other 9's I own, almost everything else, including steel Wolf and Brown Bear work fine. I'm guessing they're just asking if you are shooting something that is known to be on the lower end of the powder charge as that might be a potential problem in not cycling the slide completely. As far as being dirty, there's lots of guys on You Tube that purposely shoot their guns hundreds and thousands of rounds to see what the effect is on them. Usually having the normal dirt from several hundred rounds doesn't seem to bother most guns. I'd not like to think that your gun is that sensitive to even a little dirt. Don't think you could consider it reliable if even just a little powder residue bothered it. I have only put about 200 rounds through my SR9C so far but it has been flawless.


----------



## lefty60

I had the trigger reset issue with my SR9c. I bought it used, but like new in the box. About 400 hundred rounds later the problem was worse than ever:smt076 I had dismantled that pistol about 1/2 dozen times and could not find what was wrong:smt076

Called Ruger, they sent a prepaid shipping label. I sent the gun and mags in for repair. I got it back in about 2 weeks. It has worked great for about another 500 rds, and I expect it to continue to do so:mrgreen:

This was done at no charge to me:mrgreen: I'm still not sure what was wrong, but it's great now:mrgreen:


----------



## acepilot

lefty60 said:


> I had the trigger reset issue with my SR9c. I bought it used, but like new in the box. About 400 hundred rounds later the problem was worse than ever:smt076 I had dismantled that pistol about 1/2 dozen times and could not find what was wrong:smt076
> 
> Called Ruger, they sent a prepaid shipping label. I sent the gun and mags in for repair. I got it back in about 2 weeks. It has worked great for about another 500 rds, and I expect it to continue to do so:mrgreen:
> 
> This was done at no charge to me:mrgreen: I'm still not sure what was wrong, but it's great now:mrgreen:


The weather here in Wisconsin has been worse than horrible for getting to my local (outdoor) range. Pretty much the whole month of January has been -10 to -25 at night and daytime highs below zero or maybe in the low single digits. That doesn't motivate me to go and try all the magazines and different brand(s) of ammo! :smt088 I may wait until it warms up or I may just go ahead and send it to Ruger and have them check it over...


----------



## RCNY

Any non properly functioning new firearm that isn't rectified by a simple cleaning should go back to the manufacturer,I've seen FAR too many from Ruger as of late ,makes me VERY skeptical to make any further purchases of their products !!!


----------



## acepilot

RCNY said:


> Any non properly functioning new firearm that isn't rectified by a simple cleaning should go back to the manufacturer,I've seen FAR too many from Ruger as of late ,makes me VERY skeptical to make any further purchases of their products !!!


Agreed. I haven't been able to get myself to the range since it has been so blasted cold this winter. In fact, according to CNN, the next city down from me made it as coldest winter in the nation this winter! I did go once, last weekend, just to shoot a picture for NRA News (Cam & Company) TV show...and Cam did show the picture on the air. :supz:

We did go out and buy another Ruger for my wife yesterday (anniversary present)...an LC9 with Crimson Trace Laser. I'm not afraid of Ruger's quality control, so we'll give it a try. If the LC9 ends up with issues, I may change my mind. Ruger customer service is still tops in my book, so once I can get to the range again now that I have thoroughly cleaned my 9c, I will try it out again. If I still have the issue, it will go back (they have already told me that it will be no problem to send it in if this doesn't clear it up).


----------



## acepilot

Update:
I didn't have much time before it got dark before our meeting last night at the local rod & gun club, so I didn't get to run much ammo through it...

I gave it a thorough cleaning and used some Birchwood Casey spray Gun Scrubber to shoot out any powder residue in the trigger group area. I especially attacked the area between the trigger bar and the gun frame as the trigger bar rides back and forth in contact with the frame. I shot 7 rounds from the 17 round magazine and 5 each in my 10 rounders with no failures. I did also put a drop of oil in that area to help with the sliding motion, but will have to see if it keeps working. Maybe oil is the culprit as that may collect the powder residue and gum up the works. If the problem crops up again, I will re-clean and go with no oil to see how that works.


----------

